# Tips & Tricks for Pain Management



## Guest (Sep 26, 2000)

I was over on the alt.med.fibromyalgia board at Usenet tonight and found a thread of tips for helping with the pain. I'm sure many of us already know a lot of them but maybe the newbies don't.Take care.....calida===================I thought I'd start a thread for people to suggest little tips andtricks they've learned that help them with pain or whatever. Here's afew things I do. Feel free to add to the list.1. -- Homemade Heating PadMoist heat works better to relax a muscle spasm <IMO>, so I often makemyself (or get my hubby to make me ;o) a homemade heating pad when myback or neck is bothering me. It's easy -- soak a towel with water andeither roll it in a tube or fold it in a square, depending where youplan to use it (a tube works best for the neck, but a flat square worksbest for the back). Put it in a couple of plastic grocery bags, makingsure it's completely covered so no water can spill out, and nicrowave onhigh for approx. five minutes, depending on your microwave. Wrap a drytowel around the bag to protect your skin -- BE CAREFUL!!! It will behot! Wrap around neck and pin, or sit with it behind your back, or lieon it, whatever the case may be. Works great.2. -- Shepherd's CrookI got this handy dandy little piece of equipment at the Shopper's DrugMart, after hearing about it at a Physio FM group. It is what it soundslike, a Shepher's Crook, only smaller. It's a metal tubular candy caneshape with a plastic ball at each end, about 3/4 of an inch indiameter. You hold the crook with both hands and aim the ball on thehook end at one of your pressure points or tender areas, then angle andapply pressure to give yourself a little push in that area. You can useas little or as much pressure as you want, so you're in complete controlof the massage. My hubby loves using it too. Great little device. Askyour physiotherapist or pharmacist or doctor about this one.Those are my two tips for the day. Anyone else got one?Take GOOD Care,Jane==================I like to use a rice sock. Take a tube sock and fill it 3/4 full of rice. Tieit closed. Put it in the micro for about 2 to 3 min. I drapes will around anyarea.You wont to be careful not to get it too hot or burn yourself. This is great to take along in the car like I do on cold winter days so that myneck doesn't tighten up. Also a great thing about it is you can stop at a gasstation and reheat it in there micro. Rose==========================Use a recliner (I just got the perfect one fromGoodwill for $30) to work at the computer. I nowhave a trackball ($40) which is driving me nuts toget used to but it fits on the chair arm nicely. Iuse a lap pad thingy for the keyboard (and hope toget a wireless for xamas as the prices are comingdown)I have side tables for other junk and for meit works way better than and office set-up. Theheight of a typing table is perfect and I jack upthe fonts so I can read from a reclineed (furtheraway) position. That is why my speling is sobad--I can't run a spell check cuz the composewindow can't be changed :###(This had made my life and computing (my supportgroup is on the internet as i can't really get outto any and besides where would I find a group asgreat as you guys!).Joan ### large==================================This bath recipe is sooo relaxing, you will want to use it just before turning in for the night. (Perhaps on a night when you can indulge in fresh sheets and a deep relaxation tape) U WILL not smell like a pickle PAIN RELIEF TUB SOAKTake phone off hook for approx 30mins. Place plug in tubDissolve 1Tbsp Mustard Powder in 3/4 Cup of Apple cider Vinegar 3. Add mixture to Fresh Running Warm Water 4. Soak your body for 10-20 mins. 5. Pat yourself dry and dress in your coziest PJ's Jane, what a good thread to start!1) I put epsom salts in the bath...maybe I just kid myself on that it helpstake the strain out of the muscles.2) I always sleep on the softest quilt I can find.Huge HugsBarbara Queen of sporrans (looking forward to a looong list!)====================================Go to the health food store and buy geranium essential oil. Put a couple ofdrops on a cotton ball and put it in the room where you are. This helpswith muscle spasms and cramps. I use this when I work (I'm in and out of mycar); I leave it in my car and the heat in the car keeps the aroma going.Christine (Czarina of the Royal Rats)Having trouble sleeping? Try adding ï¿½ cup of milk toyour bath with a drop each of lavender, marjoram and chamomile.This may help to relieve exhaustion and ease tension.For a more invigorating bath, try a mixture of basil androsemary which are thought to sharpen your senses and encourageconcentration. A simple "sachet" can be made by placing freshrosemary and basil in a small square of cheesecloth or nettingtied with a piece of string. Gently pound the leaves with amallet or rolling pin to release their oils, then hold the"sachet" under warm, running water or let it float in your bath.An aromatic "compress" can also be made by soaking a washcloth or hankie in a solution of warm water into which you haveplaced a few drops of an essential oil.lavender and peppermintare particularly soothing. Wring out the excess water and placeacross your forehead until the cloth has cooled. This isespecially soothing for headaches.AngelSiren of the Sea=====================================Put 2-3 tennis balls in an old tube sock. Put behind your back when you layback on your recliner. Pull the sock around to those areas that feel as if arock has taken residence, or where knives seem to be stabbing at you.I push back against the tennis balls and kind of rotate my back. This helpddiffuse those knotted muscles and over-active nerve endings.-- Renï¿½Royal Mess (in waiting)==============================I find a hot water bottle and one of my cats help when I am trying to sleep.I try to get one of my Dogs to sleep up next to my back to keep it warm and oneof the cats up against my tummy I think the purring helps me sleep for a while.Cats are wonderfull as long as you pet them or rub their ears they stay withyou and purr. Laura Keeper of the Hounds==================================== I make my hot/cold packs from rice, I put the rice in a long tube sockto make very maleable hot pads that will wrap around an arm or a knee ora neck. For my back I got a very cheap zippered pillow slip. I cut itin half and sewed the bottom of the zippered half filled that with riceand I have a large pad for my back. I keep them in the freezer all thetime, it only takes five or six minutes to change them from a cold packto a wonderful hot pack. Always wrap them in a towel if used as a hotpack, heat + pressure is a good way to burn yourself.--fran


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

GOD,GRANT ME THE SERENITY TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CANNOT CHANGE.im not pushing religion,but a little acceptance gos a looong way!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

And God grant me the drive and the wisdom to explore possibilities of helping myself feel better where at all possible.Thanks for starting this thread, lots of good tips here. I have CFS not Fibro, and find many of the tips helpful. I didn't realise that geranium was good for muscle cramps. I find lavender helps me sleep sometimes.I wouldn't be without my extra thick walking boot socks, fleece lined sweatshirts, hot water bottle and hot bed blanket!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynda:Thanks for the great info that you've passed along. I found that using a foam mattress pad has helped too. I find the bed isn't so cold when you get into it. I think you can get them at Walmart for about $10.00-15.00.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Hi!I have a recliner and my electric blanket stays on the back of it from Oct. until the end of April. When I need it , it is there and plugged in for me to use. I wrap up and love the heat. It helps with the chills, pain, and stress. I toast all evening and by bedtime I do feel better. The heat also helps me relax and not fight the pain and chills. I have a microwave heating pad that sounds much like the homemade ones with rice inside of a sock. It really is very good for pain. I also have a hand held shower massage that hits all the trigger points. I go through all the different spray levels and many are pretty hard. I end with a fine mist spray and it completely relaxes me. I also have an electric blanket on the bed. I lay on half and cover up with the other half.I don't feel stiff in the morning and that long term heat is why. It was great seeing all the good ideas! Thanks for sharing. Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

My motto is "Stay warm at all cost!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Churchgirl said:


> quote:My motto is "Stay warm at all cost!"


You are so right about that. Hey, I just remembered another way to stay warm and I've done this:Zip yourself up inside a sleeping bag. It's cozy in there.calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes,wisdom and corage to help ourselves.the cold does hurt,but im usualy too hot


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Calida, Thanks for sending all those tips. Some of them are similar to things I have tried, but others are new ideas and I'm always game!!! At the top of my list, too, is staying warm. So, so, cold most of the time. Electric Blanket----here I come!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Thanks for the tips Calida, and the Hershey Kiss if I didn't already mention it!! I'm going to try the mustard/vinegar bath. Do you suppose it will clean my hair as well?! Vinegar is good for using occasionally for deep cleaning. DeeDee


----------

